# RDA advice



## Jakes247GP (1/11/17)

Hi Guys
I want to get in the RTA game but on a slow and steady pace. What I want to know is... I’m planning on buying eleaf ecr and demon killer 7-in-1 prebuilt coils will this setup work and is it a great way to start?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (1/11/17)

Howsit @Jakes247GP 

Are you planning on getting an rda as suggested in the title or rta as in a rebiildable tank as mentioned in your post ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (1/11/17)

The acronyms take a bit of getting used to! 



Spoiler: RDA VS RTA



RDA - Rebuildable Dripping Atomiser







RTA - Rebuildable Tank Atomiser






The _*RDA *_you have to remove the cap and drip in some juice every couple of drags and the _*RTA*_ you fill a tank and refill a lot less.



If you're looking at the Eleaf ECR then I'm guessing you're looking for an RTA.

Those pre-built coils are pretty big, and I'm not sure ideal for the Eleaf. Can I ask you what attracted you to that one inparticular and then we can see what options there are for ya?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jakes247GP (1/11/17)

BATMAN said:


> Howsit @Jakes247GP
> 
> Are you planning on getting an rda as suggested in the title or rta as in a rebiildable tank as mentioned in your post ?



Hey @BATMAN 

RTA as in rebiuldable tank... btw what’s the difference between the 2?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (1/11/17)

RDA = dripper, it has no tank and is 'filled' by dripping juice (usually through the drip tip) directly onto the coils. Excess juice runs down into the juice well, a shallow reservoir under the coils. Pros and cons of each:

Tank
* holds more juice so is lower maintenance, fill the tank and it will last you a while
* can be tricky to wick satisfactorily, with leaking, flooding or dry hits if you do it wrong

Dripper
* must be dripped quite frequently so is a 'busier' style of vaping
* usually better flavour
* easier to wick
* easier to change flavours frequently
* over-dripping can cause leaking
* under-dripping can cause dry hits

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP (1/11/17)

@RichJB great explanation 

Now to confuse the issue some what more throw in the acronym RBA and RDTA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakes247GP (1/11/17)

RichJB said:


> RDA = dripper, it has no tank and is 'filled' by dripping juice (usually through the drip tip) directly onto the coils. Excess juice runs down into the juice well, a shallow reservoir under the coils. Pros and cons of each:
> 
> Tank
> * holds more juice so is lower maintenance, fill the tank and it will last you a while
> ...



Thanks @RichJB ... so tell me the setup that I posted in the beginning of this thread... will it be an easy starting point and will the Demon pre-built coils be a good option on the Eleaf ECR?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (1/11/17)

I wouldn't go with the Eleaf ECR. That is an RBA, a rebuildable base that fits into a sub-ohm tank that ordinarily takes stock coils. While it's attractive to have a tank that takes stock coils and rebuildables, I know of very few experienced vapers who favour such setups.

Coil building is very easy. And even if you don't want to take it on just yet, your Demon Killer pre-built coils will fit into any of the dedicated RTAs on the market. With the ECR coils, you will have a very limited range of tanks that will take that coil. Ime you will get way better results with a dedicated RTA (Serpent Mini, Merlin, Ammit, etc) than with any sub-ohm tank that takes a rebuildable base.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakes247GP (1/11/17)

Stosta said:


> The acronyms take a bit of getting used to!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey @Stosta
Well in my mind it didn’t look so intimidating than the RTA decks. But now that I read all the comments here I’m going to try my hand at a RTA I’m leaning towards the Wotofo Serpent Mini or Geekvape Ammit 25 any recommendations?
Preferably single coils

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (1/11/17)

Jakes247GP said:


> Hey @Stosta
> Well in my mind it didn’t look so intimidating than the RTA decks. But now that I read all the comments here I’m going to try my hand at a RTA I’m leaning towards the Wotofo Serpent Mini or Geekvape Ammit 25 any recommendations?
> Preferably single coils


Serpent Mini is an amazing place to start learning how to build! Good build space, easy to work with and fairly forgiving, I wish I had one when I started because they are a lot easier than the Subtank RBA I had!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (1/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Serpent Mini is an amazing place to start learning how to build! Good build space, easy to work with and fairly forgiving, I wish I had one when I started because they are a lot easier than the Subtank RBA I had!



The only catch with the serpent mini 25 single coil deck is the coil needs to be wrapped "the other way" to how most of them usually are in order to be as easy as possible (can't remember the specific direction - just that the SM25 has to be different)

you can still build it if the coils aren't wrapped the "correct" direction, but it does make it a _tad _more tricky.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Jakes247GP (1/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Serpent Mini is an amazing place to start learning how to build! Good build space, easy to work with and fairly forgiving, I wish I had one when I started because they are a lot easier than the Subtank RBA I had!





craigb said:


> The only catch with the serpent mini 25 single coil deck is the coil needs to be wrapped "the other way" to how most of them usually are in order to be as easy as possible (can't remember the specific direction - just that the SM25 has to be different)
> 
> you can still build it if the coils aren't wrapped the "correct" direction, but it does make it a _tad _more tricky.




Thanks a lot guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (1/11/17)

Jakes247GP said:


> Thanks a lot guys



I work in Faerie Glen (still not tired of saying I'm employed again ) so if you want to meet up during the day sometime I can give you some non-expert guidance

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakes247GP (1/11/17)

craigb said:


> I work in Faerie Glen (still not tired of saying I'm employed again ) so if you want to meet up during the day sometime I can give you some non-expert guidance



Thanks man... will keep that in mind when I get my goodies...


----------



## Raindance (1/11/17)

Jakes247GP said:


> Hi Guys
> I want to get in the RTA game but on a slow and steady pace. What I want to know is... I’m planning on buying eleaf ecr and demon killer 7-in-1 prebuilt coils will this setup work and is it a great way to start?


My two cents worth, get an OBS Engine Nano. Single coil with plenty of build space. The wicking is as simple as pushing some cotton thru a hole. Will not leak if you mess up a build and very decently priced. Great flavor and cloud production .... I can carry on for ever.

Truth is that if you ask ten vapers which RTA is best you will get ten different answers. But check this one out here.

Regards and good luck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/11/17)

I have to mention the Serpent SMM here as well. Another simple build with great flavour. It was my first RTA and will remain in my rotation. They pop into the Classifieds every now and again at very reasonable prices. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------

